# New Member ShellBoy 56



## ShellBoy56 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi everyone!

I'm Pat and my wife name is Lil. We presently reside in Pennsylvania but are preparing for our next adventure as we are preparing to retire. We have been exploring places to live outside the US. We are planning a month long trip later this year to explore locations in Mexico and Belize. My wife and I like walking on the beach, shelling, snorkeling, exploring new cultures and meeting new people. 

We have many questions; including long term renting, banking, medical facilities in the Tulum and Akumal areas. We would like to be very near to the beach. Th internet is not much help unless you are looking for vacation rates for housing and we can find even less about shells. Anyone with insight or experience we would appreciate your feedback.

Pat and Lil


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome to the board Pat y Lil, I know your going to laugh and say, well everybody does it but in the department of fisheries ( like your fish and game dept. ) rules and regulations under the paragraph " violations" is this sentence:

"It is prohibited to collect shells, corals, sea anemones and snails, or to disturb the original ecosystem environment."

So if you collect sea shells it is technically illegal and although you may not ever be caught at least you know the rules.........


----------



## JaunMadera (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi Pat,

I'm still in the states, so I can't offer much except to tell you we are planning on moving to the Puerto Vallarta area. that won't happen for another 15 years


----------



## ShellBoy56 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi Chicois8,

Thank for your response, and thanks for the clarification of rules. We only collect empty shells washed up on the shore.

Pat and Lil


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I wanted clarification this morning so I called CONAPESCA and asked them and they said : 

"Empty sea shells are prohibited form taking from beaches."

Now I know many tourists pick up shells, all I am saying is it is now you know it is a violation and you take your chances.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

chicois8 said:


> I wanted clarification this morning so I called CONAPESCA and asked them and they said :
> 
> "Empty sea shells are prohibited form taking from beaches."
> 
> Now I know many tourists pick up shells, all I am saying is it is now you know it is a violation and you take your chances.


I admire your commitment to the rule of law, if not to the English language ["Empty sea shells are prohibited form taking from beaches"]. You should probably form an auxiliary in your area to keep an eye out for light fingered tourists and call in the police where necessary. I've seen some four-year-olds picking up shells that I just wished could've been slapped into leg irons and dragged away. Keep up the good work!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Let's keep it civil, please.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

MasoMenos, 
#1. This statement ( "Empty sea shells are prohibited form taking from beaches.") was spoken by a Mexican government official and I am sure English is her second language....
#2. I am not the shell police, just informing a new board member....
#3. Who made you the grammar police, you added nothing to the original posters question....


----------

